

 Fast Algorithms for the Maximum Clique Problem on Massive Sparse Graphs - adulau
http://arxiv.org/abs/1209.5818

======
peterderivaz
I've posted a Python version of the main max clique algorithm at
<https://github.com/peterderivaz/maxclique>

This implements the algorithm as I understood it described in the paper.

A small implementation detail that might accelerate things (that I haven't yet
implemented) might be to sort the neighbours of each vertex in order of
decreasing degree.

This would then allow the calculation of the set in "Pruning 5" of Algorithm 1
to terminate as soon as d(w) <= max.

------
biscarch
Working on a Clojure implementation here:
[https://github.com/ChristopherBiscardi/Maximum-Clique--
Spars...](https://github.com/ChristopherBiscardi/Maximum-Clique--Sparse-
Graphs-)

Have some other stuff to do, will probably finish later.

------
Toshio
Implementing this in Haskell is going to make for a very nice weekend project.
I'll report back with details of the Github repo if I'm done by the end of the
day.

~~~
cantankerous
You better. I'm subscribing to that repo.

~~~
kxs
I'm interested as well.

